# Motorhome parking in Irish cities



## bob8925

we are presently touring ireland,initially going down one coast then back home the other. 

we attempted to stop in limerick,not a chance! 
all carparks are multi storey and the few which arent have height barriers. 

we attempted to stop in waterford,much the same. 
although payscheme for street parking not a hope of fitting a 7metre van in a small car space. 
600 places available at quays but all entrances and exits have a 2.1 metre height barrier. 

do these cities not want motorhomes?? 
all the small villges actively encouraged us to stopover let alone park. 

anyone else find problems parking? 

ps, 
the mhf database for wildcamping has been a 
blessing and we found a few extra which we have added.


----------



## blackbirdbiker

It's not that they don't like tourist, they don't like pikeys, hence low height barriers. We found in 2008 that you can only park in camp sites, everywhere else is barred for motorhomes and caravans, also we found low height barriers at some super markets, we even had eggs thrown at us as we passed through Waterford.

*This is my findings, others may tell you different..*We toured five times on our Honda Blackbird motorbike and we had a fantastic time, then we bought a motorhome, we wont visit again.

Keith


----------



## bob8925

we have had a fantastic time so far,no problems at all except for the parking in cities.

travellers cause a lot of problems here and i can see why people take measures,but we have found locals to be so friendly towards genuine motor homers.
locals tell us not to heed the no camping signs as they dont apply to us,thankfully right down the coast and the ring of kerry have no such problems.

unfortunately we cant have height barriers which can decide traveller or motor homer!


----------



## Nora+Neil

bob8925

You have a PM.

Hope it helps.


----------



## LPDrifter

I think the comments made in the posts above are fair and accurate.

Height barriers, in most instances are there to keep the travellers out - for obvious reasons. 

In some very popular places the height barriers are there to keep out motorhomers (and travellers) because motorhomers sometimes arrive, stay for lengthy periods, sometimes using more than one parking spot and deprive other visitors to the town/resort of parking - basically this causes frustration on popular weekends through the summer.

Parking in some cities can be difficult and expensive!

You will do better motorhoming in Ireland if you stick to an intinerary taking you through small to mid size towns, villages, and the remote scenic areas. The mid size towns will all have decent supermarkets etc to stock up with food and wine etc. Some of these supermarkets will not mind you doing an overnight provided you leave reasonably early in the morning before their customers start showing up.

If you do want to go to a particular city to see something I would recomend getting secure parking (a campsite?) somewhere outside it and taking a bus or taxi in.

Happy travelling


----------



## Jean-Luc

Waterford and Limerick cities ARE a pain in the butt, but Cork City Council will allow MH's into their P+R at Black Ash. 
The fee is €5 for all day (not night yet) includes return bus to the city center for all the occupants of the vehicle.

MH's should enter by the 'BUS LANE' entrance, to avoid the height barriers, and the supervisor will arrange an entry ticket.

See HERE


----------



## bar

Hi Bob, I am from Ireland originally and noticed last time we travelled that the height barriers were everywhere. We were in a pub when gypsies pulled into the layby opposite. The result was the pub owner had to close up for however long they parked there as failure to serve them would result in a huge fine. 
It is always worth going to the local police station and asking where you might park without causing problems. Always worth asking small farmer for overnight stay. Local postmasters good source of information. Try pub landlords ( although they are usually owned . 

The people will help you sort things out as they will be glad to see you but you need to tell them your problems and let us know how you go? 

Good luck 

Bar


----------



## bob8925

we had no bother at all wild camping or stopping over,the people were most friendly towards motorhomers.

its just the few days we were going to go into the cities the car parks were definately not motorhome friendly.

we always use harbours,pubs,small villages etc and both north and south have never had any bother.

on a final note,if you are ever near carrick on shannon,the thatch pub is a must for an overnight stop.


----------

